# 67. Gto ws coded engine unit number



## ChiefGoatboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey guys,I have a 67 gto with a ws coded 360 hp motor, according to my billing history my engine unit number is WS5434. I have never seen one begin with letters, usually they are 6 numbers. The first 3 digits of the engine unit number are rusty & not visable, the 434 is visabe & the WS code below it. Any feedback so i can restamp the first 3 digits? The car was built in Fremont Ca. In may of 67. Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Am assuming PHS states your GTO was shipped originally to a dealer outside of the state of California...

On the first few digits of the assembly number, the only way a '67 restorer could nail down what range of numbers would be "correct" (but not original born with) is to spend a ton of time surveying other known original WS built '67 GTO's out of the Fremont plant built around the same time of model year. One could also look at other original WS engines, thats blocks were cast very close to the date of your '67 WS block. Personally, I'd leave the number on the block alone, stamping or Pontiac blocks usually just stirs up a hornets nest.


----------



## ChiefGoatboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes it was shipped to a dealer in Salt Lake City Utah. I agree with you on restamping & the hornets nest. I will take your advise & leave it alone, I guess I was just looking for that near perfect resto. Thank you Pinion head, I appreciate the feed back. I must say I'm still curious to why my Phs billing sheet would say my 6 digit engine unit # would start with 2 letters, but leaving it be. Thank you!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The two letter code and the last 4 digits of the assemby number seem to be fairly standard on the '67 billing cards. Will have to look at old PHS copies I have for '67 GTO's . a good friend and I zeroxed off all we had on '67's a few winters ago.


----------



## ChiefGoatboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks again, I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## 1badcat (Mar 7, 2016)

Recently joined the forum and noticed the post from a month ago about unit #'s, and I have the billing history on 2 '67s. One is for a WS H/O conv., invoice date 4-28-67, engine #530076 . The other one is for an XS Ram Air hardtop with a 12-2-66 invoice date, and an engine unit # of 221002. I don't know if any of this will help you out. Conv. built in Baltimore, hardtop built in Pontiac. I also have a '67 WS block and a YS block- and I believe 2 '67 400 Catalina blocks- can't remember (comes with old age!) for sure how many Cat. blocks without looking.I can check the date code and unit #'s if it would help you out.


----------



## ChiefGoatboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you 1badcat, I would really appreciate if you could get me those dates & engine unit numbers.


----------



## 1967GTO_AL (Apr 30, 2015)

I've owned several '67 GTO's including a WS convertible and a XS hardtop currently in my garage. The billing history that PHS sends is a great source of information about your car, that's a given. I have seen the engine unit numbers typed in differently on many of the '67 build sheets. Some have just all 6 digits typed in the EUN area while others have the two letter code and the last 4 of the 6. I'm guessing there wasn't enough room to have typed the two letter code and the full 6 digits. Considering your billing history shows WS5434 and the 434 is visible on your WS block, then I'd be confident enough to say that your block is original to your car.


----------

